# Certainteed satin coat air drying powder compound



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

Any body have ever used satin coat all purpose air drying powder compound?
I'm just thinking why we use premixed compound, we have to add water and mix it anyway, then why we don't use powder compound instead?

Found Certainteed has a product named Satin coat dry compound, it's a all purpose air drying powder compound. Not the fast drying setting compound. I have asked around but no body has ever tried it. Any information will be much appreciated


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I would also like to hear what people think. After 30 years of drywall, I've never tried it. The obvious downside is mixing time but what are the up sides?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

up side..cold temps. No freeze in buckets or box. only thing i can think of.


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

It is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

About mixing, I tried fast setting powder compound. It doesn't take more time than mixing the premixed.


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

liagle said:


> about mixing, i tried fast setting powder compound. It doesn't take more time than mixing the premixed.


really?


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes. The trick is you got to figure out how much powder you put in the pail and how much water to add in. Otherwise, the first time I did it, I put too much water in there, then I added some powder, but it was too much....I think people don't like the powder because it takes a little practise to figure out the right amount of powder and water to mix a pail. What do you think?

I talked to a sales of Certainteed yesterday. She told me that the satin coat powder has been discontinued. I'm still thinking about to find a cheaper way to get the mud we use. Powder should be cheaper.


----------



## Liagle (Aug 19, 2015)

See the ingredients in synko finishing compound:

SECTION 3
COMPOSITION, INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS

Water
Limestone
Expanded Perlite
Talc
Vinyl Acetate Polymer
Or Ethylene Vinyl Acetate Polymer
Sepiolite
Kaolin
Crystalline Silica
WT% CAS #
>20 7732-18-5 <50 1317-65-3 <10 93763-70-3


<5 <5
<5 <5 <5

About half of the mud is water! And the other half if limestone which is very very cheap staff. We payed too much for the premixed compound


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

In the 1970's when I was first starting, it was all bag mud. You had to mix it all the day before and let it get wet overnight. Mix it again when you go to use it to get the lumps out. Back then it had a tendency to get a lot of air bubbles. And didn't go through the tools very well. If you let it sit in the bucket for a few days it smelled like sour milk. but at under a dollar a bag it was cheap stuff.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> In the 1970's when I was first starting, it was all bag mud. You had to mix it all the day before and let it get wet overnight. Mix it again when you go to use it to get the lumps out. Back then it had a tendency to get a lot of air bubbles. And didn't go through the tools very well. If you let it sit in the bucket for a few days it smelled like sour milk. but at under a dollar a bag it was cheap stuff.


That brings back some memories, I remember going to the job with my Dad as a kid and the culture he would have growing in the back of his truck. Definitely had the sour milk smell, but the mud would also grow and push the lids off the buckets. My Dad would make mud bag beds for me if he was working late and had me with. Can't imagine how I ended up in drywall.


----------

